# أين يباع زيت الصنوبر ف الاسكندرية؟؟؟؟؟



## mido303 (26 أغسطس 2013)

كنت عاوز أعرف أين يباع زيت الصنوبر ف الاسكندرية ؟؟؟؟ وسعره كام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed salem 2015 (2 مارس 2015)

ده موجود فى زنقة الستات عند شمس للكيماويات بس معرفش بكام


----------



## fsherman (5 مارس 2015)

زيت الصنوبر موجود بشركة الشرق الأوسط بالمنشية أمام نقطة شريف بالأسكندرية وهو تركيز عالى بـ 35 ج / كيلو والأقل بـ 30 جنيه


----------

